# Frog Rod & Reel Suggestions



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Im looking at buying a new combo specifically for throwing frogs. Im normally a G Loomis guy, but have read some bad reviews on their frog rod. Im also curious as to what others may suggest as a good reel for the combo. The 2 rods Ive been looking at are the Powell 735C and the Deep South Froggin rods. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Lamiglas makes a wonderful 7'2", 3/8 oz - 1 1/2 oz, 5 power frog rod with a fast tip. It is the XC725 rod in the Certified Pro series. I had a rod custom made from this blank for $175. Woo whee! Blank # is IMC 865.

I am fond of the Curado E7 for this application.

 



HTH!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I use the Powell 735C with Shimano's new Curado. I was also looking at the Loomis frog rod and read bad reviews about. Loomis has two new frog rods coming out so you could wait if you wish.

The signature Dean Rojas frog rod by quantum gets a lot of good reviews too but its only 7'. I like my frog rods to be a little bit longer. 

My setup now is my second frog setup and I think its pretty good. The Powell rod is pretty light and the Curado is just a dream. My old setup was the Daiwa Light and Tough frog rod with the older Curado. That setup was a beast of a setup. Daiwa likes to underrate their rods so I was really accustomed to the backbone of that rod. Its got plenty of it compared to the Powell but I think it should be rated more as a Heavy rod. Its still a nice rod but the Powell just feels better because of the shorter handle vs the Daiwa.

I hear lots of good things about the St. Croix LTB frog n slop rod as well but its only 7'.

BTW, what kinda frogs are you gonna be throwing? They say the 735c is good for hollow belly's while the 725c is good for soft bodies. I throw both on mine and it works fine.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll primarily be using it for hollow bodies, but occasionally the buzz frog type. Im not worried about using it for the buzz frogs since you just chunk and wind, but i need a little bit of tip to make those hollow bodies walk right. Ive been using a Bass Pro 7' MH extreme and it just doesnt have the muscle to get a bigger fish out of pads and stuff. I also like the thought of a rod a bit longer than 7'. Im 6'3 so no problems with the longer rod.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Ive never fished a BPS Extreme but if that MH is not enough then you might want to get a H rated rod. I havent really muscled fish out with the Powell yet. Most fish have been near sparse weeds.

My Daiwa rod though, that things been all kinds of places and never let me down.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

I think I'll try throwing it on my Diawa flippin stick then first and see how that does. Its the Brauer edition which is 7'6" but has a bit softer tip. Love the thing for flipping smallie beavers.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

A MH Extreme is rated to 3/4 oz. I have a MH Extreme too, and they are not stout enough for frogging weeds. They do have a 7'2" XH (.5 to 1.5 oz) rod with an x-fast tip. That would probably be a decent frog rod...

Good luck!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

what was the problem with the loomis frog rod? i think im going to buy a frog specific rod this year and the loomis seemed like the obvious choice, would love to know its weaknesses before bleeding out 250$


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Its heavy and super stiff from what ive read. You want a stiff rod with a soft tip to launch frogs and its just all around stiff. The blank is gigantic!

Loomis is coming out with 2 new frog rods so you can wait on those.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of the reviews I have read about the G Loomis frog rod have described it as a broom stick.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Powell Frog rod (735C) with a Zillion 100SHLA spooled with 65lb fireline braid is what I'm using. Nice fast tip on the rod to throw the baits a long way and loads up quick on the hookset. Also makes a good big jig/light flipping setup.

Look at the Dobyns 735C as well.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

What kind of backbone does the Powell 735C have for pulling fish out of thick pads and mats?


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Heavy as hell. It's damn close to being a broomstick, once you get past the extra fast tip.

They also make a 725 which is more of a fast action than extra fast if you'd prefer that, and 1 inch shorter. 735 is perfect in my opinion.

I believe Dobyns makes a 736 which is even heavier power, but I can't imagine ever needing more than the 735.

TackleWarehouse.com is the only place to buy the frog specific Powell rods, though you can find a regular 735C other places, like basstackledepot.com

They're the same exact blank, guides, handle, everything. The Frog specific ones just have a little green frog logo above the reel seat on the blank.

Lifetime warranty. Top notch customer service. For example, if you call or email Powell, the guy that answers the phone is the owner, Keith. And for the price, I don't think they can be beat.


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I got a Powell 735 and paired it with a Revo STX in the 7.1:1 gear ratio. Used a little this past weekend and it casts great, very lightweight. Did not get the chance to set the hook on a fish and pull it out of some thick stuff, but the rod definitely has some serious backbone to it and I think it will certainly get the job done.


----------



## speckledredfish (Jul 13, 2009)

do a quick google search on Billystix. He is a hoot to talk to on the phone and makes some really nice rods. He really takes time to talk to you and will make it any colors you want good guy


----------

